# How to work for FEMA



## S.P.Evers Co. (Feb 16, 2011)

I was on the FEMA webpage looking to become a contractor on debri removal after disasters. I set up my company on there page but dose anyone else know any other way I can sign up for these services? All I did on the site was put my info down but never heard anything, maybe I did it wrong?
Need help links, words of wisdom, anything would be helpful.

Thank You


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm late replying to your post... been traveling. Going to the FEMA page will get you no where as well as your poor spelling. Sorry but the correct place to apply for what you are looking for is Parsons Brinckerhoff. They are pretty strict on correct spelling and grammar in any correspondence with them. When you take their test to be an approved FEMA contractor they grade you on spelling and grammar so I am not just picking on you. Good luck.

And get this!!!! They are very strict on spelling but my certificate as an approved FEMA contractor has my name as Tim, not Jim. Dumb idiots!!!!!!! I never bothered to correct their mighty egos.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

S.P.Evers Co. said:


> Hello,
> 
> My company will be bidding on 1,100 lots in Massachusetts clearing high tick brush, tall grass, debri dump illegally" trash and household products, and small trees. We will be using DR brush mowers and industrial grad weed wackers. What i'm looking for is what is the best way to charge for these jobs, one charge it by the hour it would take to clean, or two charge by the square foot. I know there is a seperate charge for the dumping fees, but what I need is a formula I can use to price them. The lots vary from less than a 1/4 of an acre to 10 acres. Thank You




To answer this question:

1,100 lots times 1/4 acre = a minimum of 264 acres and you are goind to clear that with DR brush mowers and weed wackers ?? You will be there for years doing that. If there are fields with tall grass you can use a tractor with a brush hog. For thicker brush, you can use skid steers with mowing attachments or a Hydro Ax

http://www.lynnhendrixequipment.com/

Are you going to be doing this all at once or one lot at a time ?? If it is one lot at a time, then bid it per lot. If you are doing it all at once, then bid it per acre or a lump sum. I would talk to your local dealer about renting the skid steers with mulching heads and talk to them about production. This seems like a job that may be way over your head and you could easily lose your shirt. 

As far as garbage is concerned, call someone with dumpsters and ask them for a price on using one and charge by the ton. This will have to include the labor to pick the garbage. 

Job seems like a big one, could be profitable if you bid it right. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going to agree with rino on this, sound like you may be in over your head. There are several crews around here who do land clearing and prices vary a lot depending on what is on the lot such as vegetation, trees, debris, garbage, old cars, etc. The one company comes in with a tub grinder and huge chippers, all the wood gets chipped and sent to the mill for fuel. How much they charge i do not know.The other crew i know tackle the grass with old Case tractors with brush hogs and sickle bars. For the tree's the shove them over with a large excavator and the cut the stumps off. They haul the logs to the mill and what is not sellable they split between them for their own use. The stumps get hauled to their own stump dump and the brush gets chipped. In the end the bring in a dozer and smooth the grounds. When i spoke to them they told me they average $2500 an acre to clear and they keep all stumpage earnings.


----------



## EZ Land (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree.... I'm a small time (real small time) land clearing contractor in TX. I generally clear and/or clean up lots/small acreage. Typically, my customers are either individual propery owners, or maybe realtors. I can tell you from my limited experience....even the "small lots" can get really big and really thick really fast.... I've learned quickly. What you think is one or two trailer loads of brush can easily be 10 loads. I'll admit, I've let my customers influence me a couple of times... A few have told me something like "it's not that much...just a few trees and some dead brush piles..." Well, it's hard work and rarely is it just a "few trees"... Believe me...when it's 100 degrees and you're busting your A** knowing that you're not making any money, you learn real quick!!

I've seen the big Franklin Tractors with Fecon Mulching Heads...They're awesome and fast, but they're over a 100K. Even a skid steer with hi-flow hydaulics, and a mulching head is over $50K. There is no way I can compete with that on a grand scale. While I would love to clear that kind of property, I'm not there yet. My advice....(it's worth about as much as you're paying for it...$0.00 :whistling)... Start small with individual property owners, do a good job, price it to cover any and all delays/problems, and you can get an idea how long it takes to clear a 1/2 acre or acre..how thick it is, etc. So far, that's been working for me... I've got a skid steer, grapple bucket, 6' beast of a brush mower, and a good crew of chainsaw guys. If I make a mis-calculation on a small job, maybe I lose $200. Make a miscalcuation on 200 acres...could be $10,000... I can't afford to lose that much....


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 1, 2011)

*contractor also looking to work for Fema*



S.P.Evers Co. said:


> I was on the FEMA webpage looking to become a contractor on debri removal after disasters. I set up my company on there page but dose anyone else know any other way I can sign up for these services? All I did on the site was put my info down but never heard anything, maybe I did it wrong?
> Need help links, words of wisdom, anything would be helpful.
> 
> Thank You


We are a Michigan Based company looking to add our services to FEMA.

We are also looking for direction. 

[email protected]


----------

